# كيان - بكسر الكاف ام بالفتح



## londonmasri

اهلا 
هل كلمة كيان تاتي بكسر ام بفتح الكاف
ما هو الفرق بين كيان بكسر الكاف وكيان بفتح الكاف
شكرا​


----------



## shafaq

أصلها كـِيان بكسر الكاف مصدر على وزن ال فِعال


----------

